# 58600 vs 58700



## jotten (Aug 5, 2015)

One of our clients has a provider that insists it is okay to bill for a salpingectomy cpt 58700 with any of following icd-9 codes; multiparity V61.5, sterilization V25.2 or grand multiparity, delivered, with or without mention of antepartum condition 659.4. My understanding is 58700 is for removal of part or all of the fallopian tube/s due to disease or ectopic pregnancy and sterilization should be cpt 58600/58605 ligation or transection of fallopian tubes. I am having a hard time finding and guidelines that validate this, please help!


----------



## Anastasia (Aug 7, 2015)

Per Optum's OB/Gyn Coding Companion, 58700 is NOT performed for a sterilization. It is performed for a disease process of the ovaries and/or tubes, but not for an ectopic. Hope that helps.


----------

